# Karzai's 1/2 Brother Assassinated, Cdn-AFG Governor Wants to go?



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2011)

> Ahmed Wali Karzai, the controversial king of Kandahar and younger half-brother of the Afghan president, was shot dead by one of his bodyguards on Tuesday.
> 
> The assassination sent shock waves through the country, throwing into doubt the already brittle stability of Kandahar province where the Taliban have murdered dozens of police officers and government officials over the last two years ....


Source:  G&M, 12 Jul 11


> Last Wednesday, nearly 200 tribal elders and other notables from Kandahar Province convened in the Roshan Plaza in downtown Kabul. The group was a who’s who of pro-government figures, among them Agha Lalai Dastegiri, Fazluddin Agha, and Bacha Sherzai, brother of former governor Gul Agha. They had gathered to petition President Hamid Karzai to appoint his brother Ahmed Wali Karzai as the next governor of the province. (*The current leader, Afghan-Canadian Tooryalai Wesa, is widely reputed to be looking for a way out of his job.*) The meeting was part of a week-long junket, and according to several people who attended, the cost, which would have been as high as several hundred thousand dollars, was paid by Ahmed Wali Karzai himself ....


Source:  Foreign Policy blog, 30 Jun 11


> I'm guessing that Governor Wesa is probably thinking about making his exit.


Source:  Twitter post, author of Foreign Policy blog piece, 12 Jul 11


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2011)

> Ahmed Wali Karzai, the controversial king of Kandahar and younger half-brother of the Afghan president, was shot dead by one of his bodyguards on Tuesday.


Made my day.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Jul 2011)

One shot to the chest and another to the head, the mark of a pro.


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2011)

Now, does that solve some part of the corruption issues in the area, or does it now mean they have to identify the new corruption bosse(s)?


----------



## Infanteer (12 Jul 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Now, does that solve some part of the corruption issues in the area, or does it now mean they have to identify the new corruption bosse(s)?



The latter; and, of course, there it is just called "normal business".


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2011)

.... "A Statement by His Excellency William Crosbie, Canada’s Ambassador to the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan, on the death of Kandahar Provincial Council Chair, Ahmad Wali Karzai," is one word shorter than the title of said statement (also attached if link doesn't work):


> Canada strongly condemns the killing of Kandahar Provincial Council Chair Ahmad Wali Karzai and extends its condolences to his family and to President Hamid Karzai.


Am I the only one thinking of the attached Dilbert cartoon when reading this?


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... "A Statement by His Excellency William Crosbie, Canada’s Ambassador to the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan, on the death of Kandahar Provincial Council Chair, Ahmad Wali Karzai," is one word shorter than the title of said statement (also attached if link doesn't work):Am I the only one thinking of the attached Dilbert cartoon when reading this?


To compare, here's Canada's message when someone less.... controversial .... is killed
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/101897/post-1065423.html#msg1065423


----------

